# Can I Flip The Axles Myself Correctly



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I want to flip my axles (really the leaf-springs) so the springs were on top rather than the present under position. I was thinking about doing the work myself and I was wandering:

1. Can I use a Dexter Axle Overslung / Underslung Conversion kit and NOT spot weld but rather use the new u-bolts tightened into the existing u-bolt plates which are currently welded on the bottom of the original axle?

1. Is there a good chance that, by doing it myself, I could end up with the wheels being out of line with each other, or the hubs slightly off vertical-wise, etc. so that the trailer doen't track properly?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

definitely NOT my area of expertise.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Chips said:


> I want to flip my axles (really the leaf-springs) so the springs were on top rather than the present under position. I was thinking about doing the work myself and I was wandering:
> 
> 1. Can I use a Dexter Axle Overslung / Underslung Conversion kit and NOT spot weld but rather use the new u-bolts tightened into the existing u-bolt plates which are currently welded on the bottom of the original axle?
> 
> 1. Is there a good chance that, by doing it myself, I could end up with the wheels being out of line with each other, or the hubs slightly off vertical-wise, etc. so that the trailer doen't track properly?


It's not really a problem if you take your time and follow the directions. When I did my 28 RSDS, a local axle parts supplier in Portland, OR (Potter-Webster, I think) supplied me the parts from stock (about $53.00 total for both axles) which were similar to the Dexter kit and which included *new *longer u-bolts and nuts. They also advised me that it was not necessary to spot weld the new plates since it's all bolted together on top of the axle and the existing plate is already welded to the axle. If your new plates have the locator hole/pin (they usually do) your alignment can't change.

Once you see the kit you'll understand the process. The new spring mounts have two studs welded onto them and you screw long nuts onto the studs and adjust their length so the front and rear measurements of the old and new spring mounts when they are sandwiched together are identical in spacing. Then, position the springs and new u-bolts onto the new spring mount and tighten using the recommended torque settings. Also, you will be using loc-tite on the spacer studs to maintain their settings.

A couple of "be carefulls": Be sure to block your TT properly and high enough to slide things around under the springs. Don't only use hydraulic jacks - use jackstands. You'll probably need to cut and extend the electric brake wires. Buy some secondary wire from your local auto parts supply and match the existing wire guage. I spliced in about 8-12 inches additional - YMMV. Since I worry about brake failure, I spliced the wire by soldering, then used wire nuts with silicone sealant to cover and protect the splice. I also covered the wires with small diameter split loom to protect the wire from possibe chafing.

A couple observations: The axles are factory "bowed" to adjust wheel camber, Several folks have expressed concern over their "bent axles" - not to worry! Just remember to return them to their original position... it's hard to screw up since the original spring mount plates are welded on!! When you remove the axles, do so by unbolting the spring shackle (front on front axle, rear on rear axle) and lowering the spring with a floor jack. Inspect the shackle bolts for wear and lube them lightly before re-installing(or replacing). When Tricia returns, I'll try to upload some pictures of my endeavors.

I need to acknowledge the help I received from Outbackers.Com prior to doing my own. If you search in Mods, you should find an article from a co-conspirator who lives on/near Mt. hood who was the first to do his own (with snow on the ground, yet!!!). Then, Ferrari PDX Doug had his done commercially, and I got to look at his before I did mine. I'm sure once you do it you'll say "Oh, yeah, no problem... just took a couple hours"!!!









good luck,

gordo


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GOOD LUCK !! Let us know how it goes !!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

......Here's the link to fellow Outbacker "Scott and Jamie" with pictures!

Axle Flip thread


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks Gordo for your detailed explanation and the link to the pictures of the flip by Scott. They are both very helpful. If anyone else has any other advise, I am still interested.


----------

